# New "HD channels



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Just got the 722 and turbo HD is there anyway to find out when new HD channels have been added? I guess I am asking do the send out an email or anything or do you just have to keep looking at the guide listings for new chanells?

Thanks love th forum


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

ally68 said:


> Just got the 722 and turbo HD is there anyway to find out when new HD channels have been added? I guess I am asking do the send out an email or anything or do you just have to keep looking at the guide listings for new chanells?
> 
> Thanks love th forum


I dont think the DVR has anything that will tell you if there are new channels
but
there's always DBSTalk


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I've had a 622 for the past 2 1/2 years and it has yet to do anything like this. If the 722 gets it, the 622 had better get it as well.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Within a very few hours after new HD channels are added, you can come right here to DBStalk and read all the complaints about what wasn't added. 

Also, channels added will be clearly evident on the front page. So just check in regularly.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is an area where ALL companies fall short of informing their customers about new channels. My father has Time Warner cable, and while I am a happy Dish customer I find that through forums like these and AVSForums I usually find about about new Time Warner cable channels a long time before he does (unless he accidentally finds them browsing).

I would stumble upon new Dish channels as I check my EPG at least every few days to see what's coming on that I might want to record in the future... but outside of that, this forum is invaluable to me in terms of letting me know what channels to expect and what was just added.

By the time Dish/DirecTV/Cable lets customers know, channels have often been live at least a week or more... some folks haven't noticed new channels for over a month.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I am not a big fan of Comcast, however they do send out a message about a month ahead of time informing us of new channels being added and which analog channels are being switched to digital and when.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Speaking of "new" HD channels... I got a Direct TV flyer in the mail, with what appeared to be an actual list of their "130 HD channels" they carry. But then you add them up and it's only 98, and 14 of them are FSN in various cities! Everyone's HD count is a joke. I'm happy with what I have as long as they never raise the price :lol:


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

tcatdbs said:


> Speaking of "new" HD channels... I got a Direct TV flyer in the mail, with what appeared to be an actual list of their "130 HD channels" they carry. But then you add them up and it's only 98, and 14 of them are FSN in various cities! Everyone's HD count is a joke. I'm happy with what I have as long as they never raise the price :lol:


Did you count their 30 HD PPVs?


----------

